

Thick coat of oil (likely BP spill) on Gulf sea floor - mcknz
http://www.kansascity.com/2010/09/13/2219577/researchers-thick-coat-of-oil.html

======
percept
Microbes'll eat it.

~~~
T_S_
yum. I wonder if they would like an order of oxygen on the side.

